# Tap Timer - The Next Best Speed Solving App for Android



## Bunyanderman (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, you may or may not have noticed a new speed solving app in development in this forum post over the past two weeks.

Today I've decided to release it to both the Google Play Store as well as the Amazon App Store for free. (If searching from the market, it's pretty far down the list)

Video Overview

Some of the features include:

```
[COLOR=#000000][FONT=verdana]Minimalist speed solving timer - keep track of all your solve times[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#000000][FONT=verdana]Support for the following WCA puzzles:[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#000000][FONT=verdana]2x2 - 7x7, Clock, Megaminx, Pyraminx, (Square-1 Coming Soon)[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#000000][FONT=verdana]Detailed information on each solve, including time of completion, scramble, and duration accurate up to .001 seconds[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#000000][FONT=verdana]Option to use the accelerometer: vibrations cause the timer to stop (adjustable sensitivity)[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#000000][FONT=verdana]Current average of 5, 12, 50, 100, 1000, 10000[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#000000][FONT=verdana]Interactive graphs showing solves over time per puzzle[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#000000][FONT=verdana]Optional inspection time mode: 15 second countdown, tap to start early[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#000000][FONT=verdana]Customizable scramble lengths can be configured for each puzzle[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#000000][FONT=verdana]Configure timer precision from 1.0 down to .001[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#000000][FONT=verdana]Enable/Disable animated timer
[/FONT][/COLOR]
```

Keep in mind, this is an early release, so any and all suggestions are welcome. I'd love to keep supporting this application for as long as there is interest in it.

So, try it out. What have you got to lose? 

Update available later tonight, fixed some minor bugs, added new features(Adjustable font size of timer and scramble, press and hold option to start, delete last time problem, Graph bugs, etc.)
Still working on a bug when timer exceeds 6 minutes 1 hour is added to timer.
Any other bugs you want me to fix tonight? (9/10/13)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 7, 2013)

If you added WCA notation for 4x4-7x7 and Pyra, and also somehow added the facility to export times and scrambles to a csv it would become my main timer. Just used it, its fantastic! Good job.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 7, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> If you added WCA notation for 4x4-7x7 and Pyra, and also somehow added the facility to export times and scrambles to a csv it would become my main timer. Just used it, its fantastic! Good job.



If I am not mistaken, WCA notation would be scrambles? If so Scrambles are supported for every puzzle excluding Square-1. You can export Via email, from there you can put into csv formatting.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 7, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> If I am not mistaken, WCA notation would be scrambles? If so Scrambles are supported for every puzzle excluding Square-1. You can export Via email, from there you can put into csv formatting.



Wca notation is like 2Rw' U 2Bw2 3Bw2 2Uw' 3Lw2

I assume you are using SiGN based on Kun's response.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 7, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> If you added WCA notation for 4x4-7x7 and Pyra, and also somehow added the facility to export times and scrambles to a csv it would become my main timer. Just used it, its fantastic! Good job.



Thanks for the feedback , I'll change the scrambles to WCA in the next rollout.


----------



## Wassili (Sep 7, 2013)

1. When I want to put a 4x4 scramble for example, I click "Save Changes" and return to the timer screen, however it still shows a 3x3 scramble
2. Logo has a completely wrong color scheme 
3. ADS! 

Otherwise best current android timer


----------



## Jakube (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice timer, some suggestions: 
* Show best avg5, best avg12, ...
* I don't like way, starting a solve works. It would be better if there is a signal, if the timer is ready, like the (red-green phase of other timers): I had a few false starts with this timer.

Also: clicking twice at the "remove the last solve" button, doesn't work.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 7, 2013)

Wassili said:


> 1. When I want to put a 4x4 scramble for example, I click "Save Changes" and return to the timer screen, however it still shows a 3x3 scramble
> 2. Logo has a completely wrong color scheme
> 3. ADS!
> 
> Otherwise best current android timer



Hi Wassili, 

When selecting a puzzle on the settings page, this will simply give you the option to change the scramble length. In order to change the puzzle on the timer page, click the spinner on the top left (it's hard to see right now, check the screenshots in the market)

The logo is a quick fix for now, I'm thinking of a simple vector icon in a future update (I didn't even notice the colors )

Soon I'll publish an ad free version for a little kickback. (But the ads are small!)

"Nice timer, some suggestions: 
* Show best avg5, best avg12, ..."
This has been added to the feature list, thank you!


Jakube said:


> * I don't like way, starting a solve works. It would be better if there is a signal, if the timer is ready, like the (red-green phase of other timers): I had a few false starts with this timer.


Hmm, you're right. I've been thinking of adding some sort of visual feedback for timer being ready. Expect something in the next update.


Jakube said:


> Also: clicking twice at the "remove the last solve" button, doesn't work.


When you remove last time the first time, there is now no last time to remove, hence the button not working.(Go to the times page to delete older times by long clicking)


----------



## Thenio (Sep 7, 2013)

There is no new Clock notation 2013 but Clock's speedcuber hope that in the future there will be (this would be first timer with new notation which is available on TNoodle WCA Scrambler)
Please


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 7, 2013)

Thenio said:


> There is no new Clock notation 2013 but Clock's speedcuber hope that in the future there will be (this would be first timer with new notation which is available on TNoodle WCA Scrambler)
> Please



The clock scramble is very similar to the way qq timer does it, I'm not too sure what you're asking.


----------



## Thenio (Sep 7, 2013)

New notation seems as
Example scramble:
UR3- DR5+ DL1+ UL5-
U3+ R0+ D4+ L1+
ALL1- y2 U3+ R2-
D1+ L0+ ALL3- UR UL


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 7, 2013)

Thenio said:


> New notation seems as
> Example scramble:
> UR3- DR5+ DL1+ UL5-
> U3+ R0+ D4+ L1+
> ...


Would you like me too implement that new scramble, or stick with what I Have?
To any one and everyone that helps the add-free version will be free to those who want it 

Do you know by chance a website with a clear explanation of the new clock scrambles?(I don't personally know clock scrambles so im a noob


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 8, 2013)

I have that app and I got my pb using that timer. (8.807)


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 8, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> I have that app and I got my pb using that timer. (8.807)



Did you get the app recently? The app was released two days ago. Weird thing is i get a lot sub 10's on this app but not on the computer.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 8, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> Did you get the app recently? The app was released two days ago. Weird thing is i get a lot sub 10's on this app but not on the computer.



Yeah got it recently


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 8, 2013)

Gotcha, find anything to improve on?


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 8, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> Gotcha, find anything to improve on?


I have to improve on f2l and cross.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 8, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> I have to improve on f2l and cross.



The app, sorry for confusion.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 8, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> The app, sorry for confusion.



It's alright, but there's nothing to improve on


----------



## Jakube (Sep 8, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> Do you know by chance a website with a clear explanation of the new clock scrambles?(I don't personally know clock scrambles so im a noob


The new notation looks a bit confusing, but it is actually really simply. I'll explain the example from above: 



> Example scramble:
> UR3- DR5+ DL1+ UL5-
> U3+ R0+ D4+ L1+
> ALL1- y2 U3+ R2-
> D1+ L0+ ALL3- UR UL



Each "move" of the scramble is made up of 2 parts. The first tells you, which pins are up, and the second tells you, in which direction you have to turn. 
So "UR3-" means, you push the top-right pin up and turn it 3 hours anti-clockwise. This is equivalent to 

```
dU u3'
dd
```

Then "DR5+", you push the last pin UR in and DR up and turn 5 hours clockwise. 

```
dd u5
dU
```

And so on, "U3+" mean you push the two top pins up: 

```
UU u3
dd
```

"ALL1-": you push all pins up

```
UU u1'
UU
```

and "y2" you turn around the puzzle so that twelve is still on top.

But acually I would like to have the concise notation from http://www.qqtimer.net/. It is the same as Jaaps-notation, but you don't show the UUdd stuff. Therefore it is really short: (4, -5) / (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, -5) / (-4) / (-1) / (1) / (4) / (-1) / (-2) / ddUd


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 8, 2013)

Jakube said:


> The new notation looks a bit confusing, but it is actually really simply. I'll explain the example from above:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thank you for the explanation, as i only know 3x3 scrambes. I will try to implement both scrambles if more people are interested.


----------



## Thenio (Sep 8, 2013)

Programming new notation is easy I think xD
UR DR DL UL
U R D L
ALL y2
U R D L ALL
This always the same so
UR(*)(^) etc.
Scrambler (*) should random number from 1 to 6
Scrambler (^) should choose sign + or - 
The end should be pin orientation so there are four opportunities (UL, UR, DL, DR)
But it is very important, scramble may a lot of combination ( may be nothing; may be UL, UR, DL, DR; may be UR, DL etc.)
If you don't understand, you will anlayze new scrambles


Spoiler



Scramble Generated by TNoodle-0.7.9
1.
UR6+ DR3- DL3- UL1+
U2- R1- D3- L1-
ALL3+ y2 U3- R0+
D5+ L3- ALL6+
2.
UR3- DR5+ DL1+ UL5-
U3+ R0+ D4+ L1+
ALL1- y2 U3+ R2-
D1+ L0+ ALL3- UR UL
3.
UR0+ DR4+ DL5- UL2+
U3- R5- D5- L3+
ALL0+ y2 U6+ R5+
D1- L5+ ALL5+ DR
4.
UR5+ DR3- DL5+ UL2-
U5- R4+ D6+ L1+
ALL5- y2 U4- R1+
D6+ L4+ ALL2- DR UL
5.
UR1+ DR5- DL4+ UL4-
U3- R3- D4+ L0+
ALL0+ y2 U3- R1+
D1+ L3+ ALL4+ DR
6.
UR3- DR3- DL3- UL3-
U4- R4+ D5- L1-
ALL3- y2 U4+ R0+
D3- L4+ ALL6+ DL
7.
UR2- DR0+ DL5+ UL2-
U2- R5+ D0+ L4-
ALL4+ y2 U3- R6+
D6+ L2+ ALL2+ UR
8.
UR1- DR5- DL1- UL3-
U5+ R6+ D3+ L4+
ALL4- y2 U2- R1+
D6+ L4+ ALL4+ DR
DL UL


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 8, 2013)

Thenio said:


> Programming new notation is easy I think xD
> UR DR DL UL
> U R D L
> ALL y2
> ...



Is this how %90 of clock solvers scramble clock? If so i will implement this new system.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> Is this how %90 of clock solvers scramble clock? If so i will implement this new system.


No. Almost nobody who does clock scrambles like this. 98% of the people who have done a reasonable amount of clock will want the so-called concise notation (4, -5) / (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, -5) / (-4) / (-1) / (1) / (4) / (-1) / (-2) / ddUd. 1% will want something similar but with the pins given too. 1% are mad and like the new WCA notation

The new WCA notation was brought out this year but it is awful, because it takes twice the time to scramble using it and isn't any easier for noobs to read. You should make concise notation the default, with an option to change to current WCA notation if people really want this.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 9, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> No. Almost nobody who does clock scrambles like this. 98% of the people who have done a reasonable amount of clock will want the so-called concise notation (4, -5) / (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, -5) / (-4) / (-1) / (1) / (4) / (-1) / (-2) / ddUd. 1% will want something similar but with the pins given too. 1% are mad and like the new WCA notation
> 
> The new WCA notation was brought out this year but it is awful, because it takes twice the time to scramble using it and isn't any easier for noobs to read. You should make concise notation the default, with an option to change to current WCA notation if people really want this.



Thanks, i will look into being able to change scramble type, and including new WCA Scrambles for clock.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 9, 2013)

Here are my suggestions for improvement:

1. Make the scramble size *font* adjustable. My eyes would be thankful and it wouldn't hurt to have more space covered;
2. Timer activation delay, like stackmats, so you don't accidently start if you accidently press it by mistake.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 9, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Here are my suggestions for improvement:
> 
> 1. Make the scramble size *font* adjustable. My eyes would be thankful and it wouldn't hurt to have more space covered;
> 2. Timer activation delay, like stackmats, so you don't accidently start if you accidently press it by mistake.



Already there , both scramble and timer size are adjustable, and press and hold like the stackmats.
Update soon


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 11, 2013)

Update available later tonight, fixed some minor bugs, added new features(Adjustable font size of timer and scramble, press and hold option to start, delete last time problem, Graph bugs, can't delete plus 2's etc.)
Still working on a bug when timer exceeds 6 minutes 1 hour is added to timer.
Any other bugs you want me to fix tonight?


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 12, 2013)

New Update! Released Last night but forum was down. Big Update (new logo, fixed 5+ bugs, Font Size adjustable.)


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 18, 2013)

New Update!
Lots of bugs and some new features.
Press and hold to start timer(Can be found in setting page)
When timer is running, only timer is on screen.
Add scramble to custom category( Custom category found in settings)
Profile Page now added(Shows some more detail on each puzzle)
Deleting times now works(very buggy and barely worked,(in times page))
Features to come! The use of the stackmat to enter times to app.
Session average (maybe personal best for each puzzle)


----------



## cubizh (Sep 18, 2013)

Why did you make it incompatible with Gingerbread now?


----------



## Chree (Sep 18, 2013)

The 4x4 - 7x7 notation is still really tough to read.

For reference, take a look at some of the other timers out there (CCT, qqtimer, etc). This is the notation we're all used to.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 19, 2013)

Chree said:


> The 4x4 - 7x7 notation is still really tough to read.
> 
> For reference, take a look at some of the other timers out there (CCT, qqtimer, etc). This is the notation we're all used to.





cubizh said:


> Why did you make it incompatible with Gingerbread now?


Sorry I updated the minimum platform, will be changed. The scrambles will be updated soon. Thanks.


----------



## sub20cuber (Sep 19, 2013)

DROP TO STOP! FAMILIAR


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 19, 2013)

sub20cuber said:


> DROP TO STOP! FAMILIAR


** Accelerometer to stop timer **


----------



## sub20cuber (Sep 21, 2013)

after a few times of going to the setting menu it stopped working as in every time I now go on settings it force shuts the whole app. I need an update


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 22, 2013)

I can't seem to find it on the Play store using my phone.

The Pyraminx scrambles are way off and its not the right notation. Needs to only have U, U', B, B', L, L', R, R', u, u', b, b', l, l', r, r' also the 4x4 scramble are funky as in showing somthing like this F', w2, D', w2 or sometimes it has this U2 w2 R' U' U' those two U's are the same as a U2. Just to sum it all up fix the scrambles for 4x4-7x7 and add Square-1 scrambles.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 22, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I can't seem to find it on the Play store using my phone.
> 
> The Pyraminx scrambles are way off and its not the right notation. Needs to only have U, U', B, B', L, L', R, R', u, u', b, b', l, l', r, r' also the 4x4 scramble are funky as in showing somthing like this F', w2, D', w2 or sometimes it has this U2 w2 R' U' U' those two U's are the same as a U2. Just to sum it all up fix the scrambles for 4x4-7x7 and add Square-1 scrambles.


I take you found it, I am working on 4x4 to 7x7 notation,, the are WCA. And I am 100 percent positive scrambles don't do that, can you take a screen shot showing this?


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 22, 2013)

sub20cuber said:


> after a few times of going to the setting menu it stopped working as in every time I now go on settings it force shuts the whole app. I need an update


Is the accelerometer on still?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 22, 2013)

here you go


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 22, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> here you go View attachment 3143


I will look Into that, but that might be WCA Scramble, I am looking into changing to SiGN


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 22, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> I will look Into that, but that might be WCA Scramble, I am looking into changing to SiGN



No its not. If you a scramble that has this B, B' then that would cancel it out. I highly recomend looking at the scrambles from QQtimer, Prisma timer, and Tnoodle to see the real scrambles.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 22, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> No its not. If you a scramble that has this B, B' then that would cancel it out. I highly recomend looking at the scrambles from QQtimer, Prisma timer, and Tnoodle to see the real scrambles.



I see that F F' cancel but, in you picture I think It is supposed to be U U2w, no space between U2 and w. Thank you for feedback.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 22, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> I see that F F' cancel but, in you picture I think It is supposed to be U U2w, no space between U2 and w. Thank you for feedback.



But I see it as U U2 w also there are other things like that in that one scramble.


----------



## sub20cuber (Sep 25, 2013)

it works now after the update but the 4x4 scrambles are weird etc. R2 W' W2 F F' W' R' W2...


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 26, 2013)

New Update, We have had some minor updates, But this update fixed alot!
On old android devices it would crash when timer started.
Allowed more devices to download the app.
5+ minor bugs causing it to crash.
In the next update-
Backing out of graphs/times/profile/settings, causes it to crash.
Maybe add free($1.00)?


sub20cuber said:


> it works now after the update but the 4x4 scrambles are weird etc. R2 W' W2 F F' W' R' W2...


sorry i am looking into fixing the scrambles, Can you review the app? Thanks- Andy


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 26, 2013)

Keep it free.


----------



## Me (Sep 26, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Keep it free.



Charge what you want, you deserve something for your work.


----------



## Wassili (Sep 26, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Keep it free.



You can't afford to buy an app that costs 1$ yet you can afford a cube?


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 26, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Keep it free.





Me said:


> Charge what you want, you deserve something for your work.





Wassili said:


> You can't afford to buy an app that costs 1$ yet you can afford a cube?



I think he's talking about the ad-free version. You should still be able to download it for free, just with ads.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm fine if it's free with adds besides I already have it on my phone.


----------



## Chree (Sep 26, 2013)

2 issues I noticed immediately in this latest update...

1) The Box to choose the puzzle is all black text on a black background. So once you can't immediately tell what puzzle is selected.

2) The 4x4 scrambles are improved, but there are never any d, b or l moves. Is that how it's supposed to be? Or are those just omitted to avoid the possibiliy of a (l r') sequence (end result is simply a x').

3) noticed just now, on 5x5 scrambles there are no b moves. You may want to double check this on all big cube scramblers.

Scramble programming with all legal moves possible is tough. One way I used to cheat when I programmed scramblers into my TI-Calculator was to only allow 1 move per axis in a row. The psuedo code would look like

-Randomly Choose Axis X, Y or Z
-Choose move to add to scramble sequence from that axis (For example, if the axis is X, the only available moves are L, L', L2, R, R', R2, l, l', l2, r, r', r2, etc)
-Randomly choose Axis, but Axis can not equal previously chosen Axis (So if the last axis chosen was X, only Y and Z can be the next Axis)

That way you can never get an L follow by another L move, and you can never have 2 moves in a row result in a simple cube rotation.

It does, however, mean you can't get an L followed by an R, which is still a legal move. Like I said, it's cheating.


----------



## sub20cuber (Sep 26, 2013)

I already have im sam


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 27, 2013)

I like the new update but Pyraminx, 6x6 and 7x7 scrambles need to be fixed. the 6x6 and 7x7 scrambles I get scrambles where the first move is 3' F and so on. For the Pyraminx scrambles its not even in WCA notation.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 27, 2013)

Chree said:


> 2 issues I noticed immediately in this latest update...
> 
> 1) The Box to choose the puzzle is all black text on a black background. So once you can't immediately tell what puzzle is selected.
> 
> ...



1.If you press and hold it shows what puzzle with out changing it.(Same since day 1)
2.Still working on it.
3.Will double check.
That is a good idea but i have too much code already, to start from scratch. Thank you for the help
- Andy


sub20cuber said:


> I already have im sam


Thank You!
- Andy


Michael Womack said:


> I'm fine if it's free with adds besides I already have it on my phone.


Ads version is permanent. Thank you for your help.
-Andy
-


----------



## Bunyanderman (Oct 12, 2013)

New Update soon! 
Fixed some low chance but major bugs.
(BTW The add free version is up for a Dollar, i wish i can give the add free out, but that option is only available on IOS devices(Which my app is not.))


----------



## Me (Oct 12, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> i wish i can give the add free out, but that option is only available on IOS devices(Which my app is not.))


Yeah me to, I was and still am surprised the Play store doesn't have anything like that. If you really want to give it out you can distribute a version that takes a key which validates and registers on a server on startup, downside for the user is that automatic updates from the Play store are a no go. 

Luckily it's *just* a dollar anyway.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Oct 12, 2013)

Me said:


> Yeah me to, I was and still am surprised the Play store doesn't have anything like that. If you really want to give it out you can distribute a version that takes a key which validates and registers on a server on startup, downside for the user is that automatic updates from the Play store are a no go.
> 
> Luckily it's *just* a dollar anyway.


Yes, I looked into that and it seemed so much work for such little progress, have you done that to anyone for your app?


----------



## thesolver (Nov 1, 2013)

I like this timer, its handy while travelling.
I think the pyraminx scrambles need to be fixed...


----------



## kunparekh18 (Nov 2, 2013)

I redownloaded today, this timer is excellent, great job! The best timer for Android in my opinion. But, I do have some suggestions:

1) Fix the scrambles please. I know I'm very nitpicky, but I don't practise when I don't have the right kind of scrambles (WCA mostly). Here's what I think the scrambles should be

3x3 - Random state
4x4 - WCA
5x5 - WCA
6x6 - prefix (see qqtimer)
7x7 - prefix
Clock - Jaap order or concise pin order, anything is fine
Megaminx - Pochmann (which is what Tap Timer already uses)
Pyraminx - Random state
Square-1 - Random state

Only qqtimer has all these, and so that's the only timer I use. Just suggesting you use these scrambles, even if they're not these I'll use the timer anyway.

I know implementing all these scramblers will be hard, sorry if I'm asking too much.

2) Aesthetics

Not that important imo, but if you could just space the lines on the timer screen it would be cool. 

Thanks a lot for the timer once again, and thanks for reading these suggestions. All the best :tu


----------



## Bunyanderman (Nov 2, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> I redownloaded today, this timer is excellent, great job! The best timer for Android in my opinion. But, I do have some suggestions:
> 
> 1) Fix the scrambles please. I know I'm very nitpicky, but I don't practise when I don't have the right kind of scrambles (WCA mostly). Here's what I think the scrambles should be
> All the best :tu





thesolver said:


> I like this timer, its handy while travelling.
> I think the pyraminx scrambles need to be fixed...



Thanks the both of you, as school has started i don't have the time to pour into the app, maybe over Christmas break i will adjust things to perfection. 
Thanks for the download
-Andy


----------



## cubizh (Nov 26, 2013)

Since Christmas break is probably not too far, here is a suggestion: you should consider adding an option to enlarge the ammount of time necessary between finishing a time and starting the next one, so you don't accidently start the timer because you inadvertently pressed twice really fast when trying to stop. It's really annoying.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Nov 26, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Since Christmas break is probably not too far, here is a suggestion: you should consider adding an option to enlarge the ammount of time necessary between finishing a time and starting the next one, so you don't accidently start the timer because you inadvertently pressed twice really fast when trying to stop. It's really annoying.


That option is already implied in the app, there is a 0.50 delay to stop the timer after its begun, and a 0.50 delay to start the timer after if has been stopped. Would you like me to increase that time amount more? By the sounds of it you need maybe 1+ second delay, because you are still having that problem with what it is set at. (I can fix that within 48 hours, minor improvement.)


----------



## cubizh (Nov 26, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> That option is already implied in the app, there is a 0.50 delay to stop the timer after its begun, and a 0.50 delay to start the timer after if has been stopped. Would you like me to increase that time amount more? By the sounds of it you need maybe 1+ second delay, because you are still having that problem with what it is set at. (I can fix that within 48 hours, minor improvement.)


That's odd. For me it's noticable, I don't know for other people.
Thanks.


----------



## Millet (Nov 26, 2013)

Extremely nice timer, I'm going to replace my old one! Lots of statistics, real measuring of averages, ability to add own puzzles, these are all part of the reason I switched. Well done!

I will respond again when I've had more time with it, possibly with suggestions.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 11, 2013)

Can you update it with Skewb scrambles if possible?


----------



## thesolver (Dec 11, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Can you update it with Skewb scrambles if possible?


Thats a good idea but, the scrambles for the pyraminx and the 5x5 and above should be fixed.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 11, 2013)

thesolver said:


> Thats a good idea but, the scrambles for the pyraminx and the 5x5 and above should be fixed.



I agree.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 7, 2014)

Doing an update to the app soon, I have a list of what to improve/fix. (trying to add skewb)
What else should be improved/changed, please be specific, and thanks all for the downloads.


----------



## GrandSlam (Aug 7, 2014)

How about an optional inspection time countdown?


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 7, 2014)

GrandSlam said:


> How about an optional inspection time countdown?



Settings - > inspection - > save? Is that what you mean?


----------

